# Muzzy Success!



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

My goal this year was to put my 13-year old son on a buck (Since I dropped the ball and didn't get the hunters Ed done last year). Opening morning was a little slow and we saw very few deer in an area we knew there were some good bucks. Ended up not even seeing a deer in the area that morning. Tons of track and other deer sign, but they just weren't there. 

Saw quite a few deer in the evening, but all does and fawns. The following day, we get out in the morning and hike into an area we thought we'd see some deer. Ended up seeing only two does and decided we would get to another area while it was relatively early. While driving, we started to see some movement, found a small 3 point to put him on. We put a stalk on him, had the gun on the bi-pod but he couldn't stop shaking and the deer walked into the brush. I knew he hadn't gone anywhere, so I quietly walked around trying to push the deer back out. Ended up getting about 40 yards from him and broadside and he walked the opposite way! Should of had my son come with me in stead of sitting there waiting for the buck to come out. 

Later that night, we were able to stalk in on this spike to about 50 yards. Got him on the bi-pod again. We had worked on his breathing earlier in the day following his previous experience. This paid off as he put this buck down in one devastating shot. 

This was by far the funnest hunt I've done in a while. Not a trophy by inch standards, but it was the best buck I've experienced in harvesting! What a blast. Proud of my son for working to get to know how his muzzy shoots, and take the old mans coaching!

Fun hunt!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks like a great time to me! Nice work!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats on your success.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice job. Nothing beats the precious few years we get to hunt with our kids. Sharing experiences with them is the best. Thanks for sharing.-------SS


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Trophy is in the eye of the beholder (tag holder).


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

There's no bigger buck thank your first one! Congrats to the hunter! (And yeah, you get a big pat on the back too dad)


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome job! Congratulations to your boy.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Great Job!!!


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Congrats, first is always the most memorable..


----------

